# Xbox One X is coming.



## Vaz (Jun 13, 2017)

The most powerful console ever made will be released November 7th.

Here's a few details

Xbox One X: Everything you need to know


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jun 13, 2017)

puhahahaha

pH


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jun 13, 2017)

Vaz said:


> The most powerful console ever made will be released November 7th.
> 
> Here's a few details
> 
> Xbox One X: Everything you need to know



They seem to know what they are doing with this one. It's amazing how fast computing power has increased since the Xbox one first came out. At least they managed to put in a 1tb into the thing. The RAM is amazing as well. It IS the most powerful console on the market and you'd be hard pressed to find a basic PC with those same capabilities.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 13, 2017)

I hope they fix the login issue by then. The Xbox One S is a real pain to play for the whole family, because once someone's logged in, it won't let someone else log in unless they load a completely different game to the one the person before was playing. At least, that's how it seems to work on ours.


----------

